# Test find lead in more donated venison



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Minnesota tests find lead in more donated venison
Officials from seven Midwest states were in Bloomington to discuss what has become a major wildlife and health issue.

Minnesota officials have tested 1,239 samples of venison donated to food shelves last fall and found that 273, or 22 percent, had evidence of lead bullet fragments.

Representatives came from Minnesota, Wisconsin, Iowa, North Dakota, South Dakota, Michigan and Missouri. Four of the states have found lead in donated venison.

http://www.startribune.com/local/19523339.html?location_refer=Gophers


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Here's a newsflash for the 7 midwestern states using taxpayers dollars to study this "major wildlife health issue." We have been harvesting whitetail deer using lead bullets for a couple hundered years. Now that technology has been developed to measure minute traces of lead...we're going to call this a major health issue. 

Most likely it will lead to more restrictions aimed at outlawing lead bullets. Hope the NRA is monitoring this.


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

its nothing more than a ploy by the anti's to ban donated venison. when we donate venison to help out starving people it is exactly the opposite of the false stereotype the anti's want people to beleive. how can someone donating food to starving people be the horrible,drunken savage that just wants to kill innocent animals for no good purpose like the anti's say we are. they can't and the anti's know it so they attack the donation program to put a stop to it and then go back to spreading false stereo types again.


----------



## USST164 (May 6, 2008)

If you spend some time on the internet about the " FINE ' Dr. , you'll find he has an agenda. Here's a Dr. of Dermatology who's NOT qualified to make those statements.

http://outdoorlife.blogs.com/newshound/2008/04/iowas-donated-v.html

http://www.pressconnects.com/apps/p...080409/COLUMNISTS16/804090301/1022/COLUMNISTS


----------



## rupypug (Jun 10, 2008)

As always its all about money. This guy is making himself look good to fill his pockets.

Jeremy


----------

